# Former Alexander tug Canning



## Mr-Tomcat (Jun 19, 2007)

The oppertunity has arisen to form a group/society to restore the tug Canning to her former glory, the Swansea Maritime Museum is in agreement that this can happen, what we need now are people who may be interested to give up some of their time to make this possible, a copy of a letter sent to my friend by the museum is available if required it is a jpeg and will be posted in the gallery.
I look forward to your responce.

Andrew.


----------

